#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  5 passos para tirar certificação LPIC

## agnaldosilva

Você pode estar se perguntando, quais seriam os passos para conseguir a tão sonhada certificação? Eu posso te ajudar em alguma coisa descrevendo rapidamente em passos a seguir: clique aqui

----------

